

Show HN: Help Me Help You to Help the Internet Archive - EwanG
http://www.fenumbra.com/artist/nawegr/

======
EwanG
50% of the proceeds from all my paintings here go to the Internet Archive. You
get art, they get funding, and I get encouragement to keep doing these. Win-
win-win, right?

